# Have you ever known someone who takes this wood working too far..........



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Those people who say, "Ya, I can build that"...................


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

At first I thought it was one of those Radio Controlled Flying Mowers.

We NEED more People like that in this World. "I can't do what!!??" "You think so!" "Get out of my way and Just watch me!"


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Mike,

Thanks for sharing the New ' Plywood & Decker' electric mower, "Now that's funny right there, I don't care who you are".

Work Safely and have Fun. - Len


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Oh yea. Ya better put a wing on the back so it don't take off… I agree with grdpaLen


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I think Red Green would be impressed.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Great minds think alike eh? Yes I'm proud to say this is mine, after the shroud and bracket broke and numerous times of getting slapped in the face with grass and having to brush it off my back and shoulders I got on line looking for a replacement, looking and looking…. and then if hit me which led to what you see in the photos below  Several things came from this, safety, protection, mulcher and no more getting grass in the face.


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Blackie,
I have the same problem with my mower. I was going to take a piece of sheet metal and rivet it. Your way looks even better. Looks like it's open on the front side? Is that correct? Thanks.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Mike, I think that thing is going to need dust collection. Here… I fixed it for you.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

*mike*, I don't think that is going too far at all…. unless, of course, there is a wooden blade under that mower.
That just woodn't be right.


----------



## lab7654 (Mar 31, 2012)

haha thats a good one Charlie


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Charlie beat me to it…

"All you need now, is Dust Control!" LOL

*What motor is that OFF of? 3,450 RPM? HP?*

Looks like you made the wheels too!
Laminated circles of plywood?

COOL Mower!!


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm starting to get it. Some people don't go far enough….....................


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

I am one of those woodworkers.
I said "I can build that" when I needed a cyclone.


----------



## Pookwood (Oct 20, 2011)

Brilliant!! Has John Deere seen this yet???


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

This really made me laugh. My wife's Dad has always been a woodwork teacher. I've often heard how embarrassed she was as a child riding a bicycle with plywood forks in the seventies.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

@ CharlieM1958 
Mike shouldn't that be a grass catcher instead of a dust collector


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

*ERES UN GENIO REDRYDER!!!!!! SI YO FUERA TU VECINO TE LA PEDIRÍA PRESTADA JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA*


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

I love that wooden shoot "Blackie". That really classes it up…...........









I know there are a lot of woodworkers here who love to ride thier hog's…........


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey Randy,
Finally got my mower flap cover done. Works like a charm. Thanks again for the great tip. Now can you turn down the heat so I can cut the grass? It's a 100 out there. lol I did a couple of swipes yesterday to test it though and it's a big improvement.


----------

